# Organ Donation



## Polaris (Dec 1, 2018)

Would you consider donating your organs to someone who is in need of a new organ, after you’ve died?


----------



## Deleted user 266843 (Dec 1, 2018)

That is a given. 

They serve no purpose for me after I'm dead and it would be an immense pleasure to keep living (in memory) through someone else. 

I'd like to go thinking that right till the end, I did everything I could to help others.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2018)

I would if I had any


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah, my driver's license has the symbol and everything. I also intend to donate my body to science when I die.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2018)

why would u ever let ur organs touch some sick dude


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 1, 2018)

yep! i’m donating my dead body!


----------



## nobody (Dec 1, 2018)

I don't like the idea of my corps being defiled.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2018)

JoJo said:


> why would u ever let ur organs touch some sick dude


A part of you lives on in the other person. The circle of life. 

Like Dio taking the body of Jojo.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> A part of you lives on in the other person. The circle of life.
> 
> Like Dio taking the body of Jojo.


DIO and Jonathan are different than some dude refusing to die taking my organs.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2018)

JoJo said:


> DIO and Jonathan are different than some dude refusing to die taking my organs.


My mom always says if you have that organ donation thing on your id and get in an accident they are more likely to just let you die.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My mom always says if you have that organ donation thing on your id and get in an accident they are more likely to just let you die.


oh shit i think i heard that before too 

yeah im never being an organ donor


----------



## Natty (Dec 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My mom always says if you have that organ donation thing on your id and get in an accident they are more likely to just let you die.





JoJo said:


> oh shit i think i heard that before too
> 
> yeah im never being an organ donor



Wtf, isn't this a benefit?

I'm glad I'm an organ donor


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2018)

Natty said:


> Wtf, isn't this a benefit?
> 
> I'm glad I'm an organ donor


ya but then ur organs are touching sick people


----------



## Natty (Dec 1, 2018)

JoJo said:


> ya but then ur organs are touching sick people



Yeah but im dead


----------



## Natty (Dec 1, 2018)

Natty said:


> Yeah but im dead



Ok krory


----------



## lacey (Dec 3, 2018)

My intent is more of donating my organs for research. There's no way in hell mine would be fit to go in another human body.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 4, 2018)

Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah, I keep forgetting to make it official. A lot worse when it is not knowb if you are one and the docs ask your relatives right after you die if they can take your parts...


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2018)

I never thought about it.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 5, 2018)

in here you have to opt out if you don't want to be a donor.

I don't know anyone who did but again,  I suppose is not something you would advertise


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2018)

People can have my organs while I'm alive if it comes down to it, at least the kidneys/part of my liver


----------

